# suse linux 9.1



## barnetdog (6. Juni 2004)

hi,
kann mir vielleicht jemand eine kleine hilfestellung für o.g. betriebssystem geben?
ich habe irgendwie probleme beim installieren von folgenden dateien: "targz"
"bin"
"zip"
obwohl ich alle pakete installiert habe , welche man zum übersetzen braucht, bekomme ich immer die fehlermeldung" Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden".
zum übersetzen gehe ich folgendermaßen vor.
./configure [Enter]
danach erscheint o.g. fehlermeldung. was mach ich falsch, denn ich habe ja alle pakete nachinstalliert, die dafür brauche.
auch habe ich probleme beim umgang mit "bin" u. "zip" dateien.
kann mir da vielleicht jemag weiter helfen.
wisst ihr ob es einen echt linuxchat gibt? wenn ja wäre es schön wenn ihr mir die adresse geben könntet.
ich bin eigentlich soweit mit linux zufrieden, doch ich beschäftige mich erst seit 3 monaten mit dem freien betriebssystem. 
wäre echt klasse wenn mir jemand detailliert helfen könnte.

gruß und danke im voraus
barnetdog


----------



## xamdm (11. Juni 2004)

du solltest überprüfen ob die datei configure überhaupt ausführbar ist, ansonsten gib chmod 777 configure ein, danach sollte es gehen,

gleiches gilt für bin dateien.

zip dateien kqasnnt du einfach mit unzip x dateinmae entpacken

gruß Lars


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube Du verwechselst da etwas, oder ich verstehe Dein Posting komplett falsch:

tar.gz Dateien entpackt man mit dem Programm »tar«
Befehl:

```
tar -xzvf dateiname.tar.gz
```

zip Dateien entpackt man mit »unzip«
Befehl:

```
unzip dateiname.tar.gz
```

bin Dateien sind von selbst lauffähig (wie schon geschrieben wurde, benötigt man dafür nur die rechte zum AUSFÜHREN).

./configure wird IMMER mit einer Fehlermeldung daherkommen, wenn Du die Dateien nicht vorher aus den Archiven entpackt hast und in den Ordner mit den Dateien gewechselt bist.

Bitte kauf Dir unbedingt ein Buch über Linux mit den grundlegenden Befehlen. Damit ersparst Du Dir Frust und Entäuschungen.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------

